# Nigerian Dwarf Goats



## WalshKidsGoats

I would love to hear all of your comments on these goats! I have my own opinions on them but I would like to get opinions from others since I may be a little biased  Both does are dry in these pics.

Chamosie doe in 1st photo is a four year old first freshener, she is three months pregnant so at a bit if a disadvantage. 

Red and white buck in the 2nd and 3rd photos is 12 weeks.

Buckskin doe in the last photo is a three year old. She is extremely camera shy so we are lucky she's not a flying blur in the pic!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Anyone???

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## ksalvagno

First and third ones look pretty good. The second one looks like he toes out a bit.


----------



## Texaslass

I know virtually nothing about conformation, but I LOVE the last doe! She's beautiful!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

2nd and third catch me as really stubby and shortlegged.. out of proportion I suppose. 2nd is nice but as Karen said, toes out. I like the first's rump but the last looks to have a steep rump in my opinion.


----------



## Crystal

I am not am expert at all.
The first doe has nice length, could be a little more blended.
The second doe nice angle on her and looks wide, she looks a little short but that could be the picture or she is a little to chunky to tell.
The buck looks nice. I like a little longer neck and a little more U in the back. 
I like them all.The first doe is my favorite.
I nit pick mine but I just bred to a buck that is better in those areas.
I have a buck that throws length on anything and very dairy kids but I would like more width on the back of him. My other buck needs a longer neck so I bred him to longer neck does to him.
I am still learning and I ask a lot of questions. At the shows I listen to what the judge says about each goat as they place them.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I REALLY like that first doe, she has the body type I like. Her pasturns are a little weak, she could use more brisket. The rest of her looks pretty fantastic to me.

2nd is a little hard to tell under the fluff. Looks like he could use more length to the rump, more body length. Decent brisket, really nice width back there! Phew, can you imagine an udder socked up there? 

3rd is also a nice doe, again pasturns a bit weak in the front. Rump is steep. Good overall conformation, would like more brisket.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Thank you everyone!

I really like the 1st doe, she is a Castle Rock Cobalt daughter so I am very excited to see her udder! The things I would change about her would be to give her tighter toes and a flatter rump.

The buck is only three months so he has a lot of time to grow out of this somewhat awkward stage. His bloodlines are amazing and I am very pleased to have him!

The 3rd doe will probably be sold, I want to see her FF udder first though. We are TRYING (key word there) to keep our herd numbers down 

Veronica
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## liz

I agree with Danielle's observations... the first doe would be one that I would not mind having in my herd at all


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Actually, I take back the thing I said about the first doe being stubby. She looks great. The other one could use a bit more length, she has got a long neck though.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I actually like the third goat -- she is well blended, decent brisket. Though she looks weak in her front pasturns (or needs a hoof trim) and steep in the rump. Now if her udder comes in well attached thats what will change a lot for her.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

I am waiting on the 3rd doe's FF udder to decide wether to keep her or not. There are things I like about her and then other things I would like to see improved on. If she freshens with a nice udder I will breed her to a buck that will improve upon her faults 

Veronica
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

The first one does seem to toe out some, and a little weak in the pasterns, she could use some more brisket but over all she's a nice girl. 
The second looks pretty good, if he's shaved up you can get a little better look. He looks to toe out slightly in the front (but more than likely he is just bracing against being photoed. )
The third doe, could be a little more level from the brisket (sternum area). She seems a little weak in the pasterns. She does look steep, but I think if you don't stretch her rear legs as much it would probably level out some. I like her length of body, and shoulder assembly. Again over all another nice girl.


----------

